# Happy Fluffy



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Viv all cleaned, nice new moss and aubiose. I can't believe how much Fluffy has grown. Time to start planning the new viv 😍


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Bert was feeling left out of the photo shoot. She's currently trashing her vine.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Gotta say Fluffy's an odd name for a snake, & Bert's an odd one for a female snake! Nice healthy looking NORMAL forms of Royal & Corn though.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I think they are great names 😁


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

wilkinss77 said:


> Gotta say Fluffy's an odd name for a snake, & Bert's an odd one for a female snake! Nice healthy looking NORMAL forms of Royal & Corn though.


Fluffy started as a joke whilst I was deciding on a name and it just stuck 🙂 
Bert is a rescue and sex was undetermined at the time and Bertress is a gobful 😁


----------

